# Suffering forces us to change



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Does this make sense?

Suffering forces us to change. 
We don't like change and most of the time we fear it and fight it. 
We like to remain in emotionally familiar places
even through sometimes those places are not healthy for us. 
On occasion, the suffering is so great that we have to give up. 
We surrender the old and begin anew. 
Often it is the pain we experience that leads us, not only to a different life, but a richer and more rewarding one.


----------



## bluezone (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow that is pretty deep, and so true. Thanks for posting this...

I especially like this part 

We like to remain in emotionally familiar places
even through sometimes those places are not healthy for us. 

Ringing true for me today...


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely true. No pain no gain. We all have comfort zones. As long as we remain in the comfort zone the less likely we are to grow. Leaving our comfort zone makes us uncomfortable, which causes pain. It is while recognizing, accepting and learning from this pain that we grow. Often times the reason some of us remain stuck is because we fail to learn the lesson that the pain is teaching us. Until we accept the lesson we remain stuck. That is why so many repeat the same mistakes over and over again and again.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

there is a spiritual place (in christianity, zen, hindu and i'm sure others) where suffering is embraced.

that's a hard place to get to, but it's achievable. it's not actually the suffering itself that is the good thing (it's evil and contrary to God's will),
but it's what the suffering can do to purge the soul of self righteousness, arrogance, pride, and lack of compassion among other things.
and what it can bring forth.

I myself am far from there. but in my better moments, i am actually thankful for and embrace my past hardships, even as i look forward,
somewhat with dread to my next trial. because it will come. have hard ships made me a better man? there is absolutely no doubt.


----------

